# Habitation Service - Gas And Electrical Safety Checks?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I was wondering if people think an annual habitation check is as good as we think?
OK so it is a good idea for the dreaded damp and other things but I am less sure it is as good as it could be for the electrical and gas systems.

What I mean is that did your habitation survey check the following?

Electric circuit breakers.
Electric Earth Leakage trip.
Fridge Flue for combustion gas (like carbon monoxide).
Water heater flue for combustion gas (like carbon monoxide).
Gas Fire / blow air heater for combustion gas (like carbon monoxide).

Reason I ask is that at home a boiler service would check the flue gasses. If you had a house electrical test then it would test earth resistance, earth leakage trips, and over current trips etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Now its out of warranty I got a qualified AND registered LPG engineer to do a full gas test on all appliances and system, and got a proper certificate. I will buy a damp meter and do that myself; all other stuff can be done by a competent DIY'er. Dealers prices are OTT in my opinion. 
Brian


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

What I mean is that did your habitation survey check the following? 

Electric circuit breakers. 
Electric Earth Leakage trip. 
Fridge Flue for combustion gas (like carbon monoxide). 
Water heater flue for combustion gas (like carbon monoxide). 
Gas Fire / blow air heater for combustion gas (like carbon monoxide).

Yes to all the above its part of my service schedule and checks
kev


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

This what i do on a habitation service for a caravan i just take off some of the chassis and runni
K and S Services Mobile Caravan and Motorhome engineers
07775693523

Service and Safety Check Schedule
Customers Name: Ref / vin No: 
Make and Model: 

Bodywork Exterior Comments:
Check condition and security of body panels 
Check operation of door locks, catches and hinges and lubricate 
Check condition and security of all trims, inserts and sealants 
Check windows and seals for damage 
Check condition and security of grab handles 
Check security of body attachments (ladders, aerials, cycle racks etc) 


Bodywork Interior Comments:
Damp meter test ( see attached report ) 
Check floor for delamination 
Check operation of cupboard hinges, catches, locks and stays 
Check operation and condition of all window catches, stays and seals 
Check operation and security of all skylights 
Check operation of blinds and fly screens. Adjust if required 
Check fixed ventilation openings for free flow of air 


Water System and Appliances Comments:
Check operation and condition of water pump 
Check operation of pressure switch and adjust if required 
Check condition of water filter and housing (replace filter if required) 
Check operation of taps and shower fittings (including external taps if fitted) 
Check overall condition of fresh and waste water pipes and fittings 
Check toilet for operation and condition of seal, blade and flush 
Check drain plugs for seal and operation ( Drain down system in winter ) 


Gas Supply and Appliances Comments:
Fridge not serviced unless requested 
Check regulator performance and carry out leak test 
Check condition and date of flexible hose 
Check condition and security of all pipe work 
Check condition of LPG sticker on locker and security of gas bottles 
Check gas dispersal holes for obstructions 
Check fridge ignition, FFD and cooling 
Check operation of cooker, hob and oven. Ignition, flame and FFD 
Check operation of space heater. Ignition, flame, FFD and CO room test 
Check operation of water heater. Ignition, flame, FFD and heating 
Check operation and condition of external gas point if fitted 




-Page 2-
Electrical Systems 240v Comments:
Check condition of inlet plug and hook up cable (when available) 
Operation of RCD, MCB’s and earth bonding 
Check condition of wiring, sockets and fixed connections 
Check operation of battery charger 
Check mains operation of fridge 
Check mains operation of cooker and hob and microwave( if fitted) 
Check mains operation of water heater 
Check mains operation of space heater 


Electrical Systems 12v Comments:
Check condition of 12N and 12S plugs and cables 
Check condition and operation of road lights and reflectors 
Check condition of wiring, sockets and fuses 
Check functions of 12S system ( charging, fridge, lights etc) 
Check operation of battery charger 
Check condition of battery. Clean and lubricate terminals 
Check operation of all 12v lights including awning light 
Check blown air system 


Fire and safety Comments:
Check condition of security, smoke and carbon monoxide alarms 
Check condition, type and expiry date of fire extinguisher 
Check condition and location of fire blanket 
Check operation, function and safety of DIY additions 


Chassis and Running Gear Comments:
Check coupling head and safety catch for wear and lubricate if required 
Check and clean pads on ball acting stabiliser 
Check condition and routing of breakaway cable and clip 
Check operation of overrun piston and lubricate 
Check operation of jockey wheel clean and lubricate 
Check operation of handbrake and lubricate 
Check brake rods, cables and supports 
Remove wheels and check tyres for wear, damage, age and pressure 
Remove brake drums check bearings, seals and linings. Clean and lubricate 
Replace drum with new split pin or one shot nut and torque as required 
Adjust brakes at drum and check free play in the linkage and at handbrake 
Replace road wheels and torque wheel nuts / bolts to manufacturers settings 
Check condition and security of chassis and attachment to body 
Check operation of suspension assemblies 
Check corner steadies operation and lubricate 
Check spare wheel carrier and folding step for operation and lubricate 

Torque settings	Hub Wheel Witness Signature	
Tyres	Front axle	Rear Axle	Spare
Tread depth	L R	L R	
Pressure	L R	L R	

Note: 
Wheel nuts and tyre pressures should be checked at the start of every Journey by the owner.
Remember to drain water systems at the end of your season to avoid frost damage to taps and pipes etc.
The above is only a report of the condition of the vehicle at the time of service. Guarantee or warranty is not offered or implied in any way

ng gear for motorhomes.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that the short service or do you do a comprehensive one as well. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I expect we will have every other dealer member now telling us what their services are.


cabby


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

That is a comprehensive list. Probably a much longer list than some.

I notice that you only mention an internal CO2 test. I assume that means that the flu gasses are not tested?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

hmmmmm...

considering dealers cant even send their vans out and hand over brand new with no faults, and often fail to make a decent repair when one is spotted.....

Is a habitation check by some worth the paper its written on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I am not trying to have a go at anyone doing habitation checks but I was thinking that the most important items safety wise are the gas system and the electric system.

To me they both should be checked for safety. i.e. all gas appliances should be burning correctly, to test this the flu gasses should be tested. A gas system pressure test is really not enough.

As for the electrical system the trips should be tested that they do actually trip on over current and any earth leakage trips actually trip at the required current.

I understand that to many catching damp issues early is the most important aspect to protecting their investment in their MH. Isn't personal safety important?

I do wonder how many habitation checks are really as comprehensive as I think they should be?

It's probably me just being too paranoid about electric and gas systems.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

ched999uk said:


> That is a comprehensive list. Probably a much longer list than some.
> 
> I notice that you only mention an internal CO2 test. I assume that means that the flu gasses are not tested?


When i check the gas system i also carry out a flue gas check to make sure everything is working correctley its just not on the paper work.
kev


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers Kev. I wasn't trying to have a go at all. You are the only pro to reply which I find quite interesting.

Thanks very much for your replies.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats not a problem i didnt even think you were having a go  any time i can help.


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 1, 2012)

hubby was Corgi registered and son in law is electrician.. i got them to have a look!! think they covered most things! (but dont get me to list!!) definately fitting a carbon monoxide detector and a smoke detector


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I would be very interested to know if a habitation service is defined i.e. is there a minimum standard or defined checklist that must be met, or is it down to the individual trade member or dealer to decide what a habitation service consists of.
Also, if these people are a member of a trade association, does that trade association state the minimum service they must provide.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Philippft said:


> I would be very interested to know if a habitation service is defined i.e. is there a minimum standard or defined checklist that must be met, or is it down to the individual trade member or dealer to decide what a habitation service consists of.
> Also, if these people are a member of a trade association, does that trade association state the minimum service they must provide.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


If they are a member of the ncc then they should be working to the approved workshop scheme if they are not then they can work to whatever they like i used to be a member of the mcea and i still use there check sheet which is the one listed earlier in this post hope this sheds some light on the subject kev.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

> If they are a member of the ncc then they should be working to the approved workshop scheme if they are not then they can work to whatever they like i used to be a member of the mcea and i still use there check sheet which is the one listed earlier in this post hope this sheds some light on the subject kev.


Thanks Kev, very helpful.

If they are working to NCC standard should they also be approved by them? I take it there is some kind of registration system and competency check so customers have some assurance they are getting the right job by the right people and finally.....what is the mcea (my caravan engine's awol ?)


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Philippft said:


> ,


If they are a member of the ncc then they should be working to the approved workshop scheme if they are not then they can work to whatever they like i used to be a member of the mcea and i still use there check sheet which is the one listed earlier in this post hope this sheds some light on the subject kev.[/quote]

Thanks Kev, very helpful.

If they are working to NCC standard should they also be approved by them? I take it there is some kind of registration system and competency check so customers have some assurance they are getting the right job by the right people and finally.....what is the mcea (my caravan engine's awol ?)[/quote]

To be ncc approved you need your gas and electric mains and electric low voltage qualifications and also city and guilds in caravan and motorhomes but as most of the workshops have various members of staff they can have one member of staff with his gas and another with his electrics and another with c&g and still be ncc approved if you are a single person then you need all of the quailfications to be ncc the mcea is the mobile caravan engineers association.


----------

